# How to resize TIF for Costco printing?



## bohdanz (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm told it's better to use a TIF file instead of jpg for printing enlargements (doing a 20x30 canvas wrap).

BUT... just discovered Costo online won't accept my TIF file because it's larger than 95MB.

How do I keep the printing size but lower the file size in Lightroom?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2014)

bohdanz said:


> I'm told it's better to use a TIF file instead of jpg for printing enlargements (doing a 20x30 canvas wrap).
> BUT... just discovered Costo online won't accept my TIF file because it's larger than 95MB.
> How do I keep the printing size but lower the file size in Lightroom?...


Probably the reason that you got the advice is that you can create a lossless 16bit color TIFF, whereas the JPEGs are always lossy 8 bit color images limiting the color palette.  You can create a compressed TIFF that is still lossless.  Perhaps that will get you down to the size the Costco requires.  You can create  a compressed or uncompressed 8 bit TIFF that will be about 1/2 the size of the 16 bit counterpart.  it will still be lossless though it just contains a limited color palette for Costco to work with.  The 8 bit lossless TIFF will be better than a lossy JPEG  which remains your other fall back alternative.


----------



## Sam (Jan 27, 2014)

Send them an 8bit .jpg file. You won't see any difference. I doubt they will print a 16bit file. They will just convert to 8 bit.

Costco definitely has good pricing but if you really are looking for the best quality you need to go to a pro lab.

Sam


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 27, 2014)

Getting that last smidgeon of quality in the file you send probably won't make a bit of difference to an image printed on canvas.


----------

